# ما هو تأثير ال O2 على ال Metal ؟؟



## EmFales (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة..

حبايبي اعضاء منتدى مهندسين العرب ........... اخوكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم يبي مساعدة ان شاء الله اتكون بسيطة وسهله عليكم ... وان شاء الله اذا الله قدرني برد هالخدمة طول ما الله احياني..

اخواني ابي الى عندة خبرة ابهندسة التآكل corrosion eng يساعدني ..

ابي تأثير الاكسجين على المعدن ؟؟؟ ...... حتى لو شرح مبسط ابسطرين يكفي ..

وجزاكم الله خيرا ....


----------



## Silent Waves (26 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي،،،

هذا الموقع راح إن شاء الله يثري معلوماتك عن الـ Corrosion Science​
*إضـغـط هـنــــــا​*


----------



## EmFales (26 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله الخير .. موقع ممتاز جدا : )


----------



## اهم اهم (1 مايو 2006)

*تاثير الاوكسجين*

السلام عليكم​ان غاز الاوكسجين يسبب التآكل في العديد من المعادن حيث يتكون اوكسيد المعدن الذي غالبا مايكون على شكل صدأ لان المعادن بصورة عامة تميل للعودة الى الحالة التي توجد فيها في الطبيعة فاذا كانت على هيئة اكاسيد فهذه المعادن تميل الى التأكسد عند تعرضها لعوامل تسبب التاكل وبالاضافة الى الاوكسجين تكون هناك نسبة من الرطوبة او بخار الماء مع الوكسجين لكي يحصل التأكل
نرجو ان تفيدك هذه المعلومات.. واذا كنت بحاجة لمعلومات اكثر اعلمنا وان شالله تتوفر نزودك بها​


----------



## ربيع بلخير (9 مايو 2006)

mild steel is aheterogeneous substance contaning on an average ,0.2%carbone ,0.4%manganese& traces ofphosphorus ,sulfur ,silicon , nickael ,chromium,copper,al ,& the remainder is iron so the surface consist of diferent chemical activities
in the presene of o2 from the air & water including normal humadaty
iron immediately start the procss of oxidation


----------



## EmFales (18 مايو 2006)

: ) مشكوريييييييين وجزاكم الله الخير .....


----------



## Chemist (18 مايو 2006)

Dear brother:
Not all effect of oxygen can makes corrosion fot the metal/or alloys ,
Some of them can be protected by the effect of oxygen,like Al it form Al2O3-strong film or Fe3O4 also-from Fe2O3+O2 in an alkaline medium.
Please explian which metal or alloy that you need ?


----------



## EmFales (18 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي Chemist ... الحمدلله الشباب ما قصرو على الاجابه : ) 

وجزاكم الله الخير,,


----------



## م ب (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## SALEH84 (26 يوليو 2006)

انا دخلت حاب اساعد ولكن وجدت الشباب ما قصروا
اتمنى ان تكون قد حصلت على المعلومة


----------



## مهندس مقيم (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
تاثير الاوكسجين الحر على المعادن وخاصة الحديد يكون اوكسيد الحيد الذي يمتاز بقابلية التصاق قليلة جدا لذلك يظهر بشكل قشور على اسطح الحديد ام تاثيره على الالمنيوم فهو العكس يتفاعل مع سطح الالمنيوم ويكون الاوكسيد الا انه يمتاز بقابلية التصاق عالية جدا ويقوم بالحفاظ على المعدن من المؤثرات الخارجية.
وان كنت بحاجة لمعلومات ادق واكثر تفصيل راسلني على الرسائل الخاصة و اذكر نوع المعدن المطلوب وان شاء تعالى ساساعدك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (14 أغسطس 2006)

*ماهو تاثير الO2 على ال Metal*

عزيزي الكريم السيد Silent waves شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك
مع التقدير


----------



## جيهان كمال (15 أغسطس 2006)

التآكل فى المعادن
تعريف التآكل :- يعرف التآكل بأنه التلف ( جزئى أو كلى ) الذى يحدث للفلز أو السبيكة من حيث المظهر أو الأداء بسبب التفاعل الذى يحدث بين الفلز أو السبيكة مع الأجواء المحيطة به سواء كانت غازية أو سائلة أو هو تلف المعدن نتيجة تدهور فى خواصه الطبيعية أثر التفاعلات التى تحدث له فى التربة المحيطة .
يعتبر التآكل احدى المشاكل التى تتعرض لها و تعانى منها الكثير من المنشآت البترولية كخطوط البترول و الغاز و الخزانات و أبراج التقطير كما يحدث فى الكثير من القطاعات الأخرى الهامة كقطاعات الصناعة و النقل البحرى و المعدات و المنشآت العسكرية و يحدث التآكل تلف شديد فى المنشآت مما ينتج عنه تكاليف ضخمة تتمثل فى فواقد الانتاج و بالتالى قلة الكفاءة بالإضافة إلى تكاليف الإحلال و تطبيق أساليب مقاومة التآكل و هذه التكاليف تشمل تكاليف مباشرة و تكاليف غير مباشرة كالتالى :-
أولاً : التكاليف المباشرة : 
1-	انتهاء العمر الافتراضى للمعدة ( تلف كلى ) .
2-	تكاليف عملية الحماية من التآكل و تنقسم إلى :
•	زيادة التصميم : عملية الزيادة فى التصميم تكون متمثلة فى زيادة السمك عن الحد العادى و ذلك لإطالة عمر المعدة للحماية من التآكل كما أن عملية الزيادة فى التصميم تؤدى إلى زيادة المكان المطلوب للمعدة و هذا فى حد ذاته يعتبر زيادة فى التكاليف .
•	تعديل مواد التصنيع باستخدام مواد أكثر مقاومة للتآكل و أعلى تكلفة .
•	تكاليف المواد المانعة للتآكل .
•	تكاليف الحماية الكاثودية .
ثانياً : تكاليف غير مباشرة :
1- نقص الانتاج :عمليات الاصلاح و التجديد التى تجرى للأجزاء المتآكلة من المعدات تحتاج إلى ايقاف المصنع أو الوحدة لمدة معينة حتى إذا كان سعر تلك الأجزاء صغيراً كما أن زيادة معدل التآكل يؤدى فى كثير من الأحيان إلى حدوث إيقافات إضطرارية مما يؤدى إلى زيادة عمليات الصيانة للمعدات ووقف عمليات الإنتاج لمدد أطول من اللازم و هذا التوقف يؤدى إلى زيادة التكاليف و نقص الإنتاج .
2- تقليل الكفاءة : تؤدى عمليات التآكل إلى تقليل كفاءة المعدات أو الخطوط و ذلك نتيجة تراكم نواتج التآكل حيث يؤدى ذلك فى بعض الأحيان إلى زيادة القوة المطلوبة لدفع السائل داخل الخطوط و كذلك تقليل الحيز اللازم لمرور السائل و يمكن أن يؤدى تراكم التآكل إلى تقليل الانتقال الحرارى من خلالها أو إنتاج منتجات معيبة .
3- التلوث بنواتج التآكل : بعض الصناعات مثل الصناعات الكيميائية أو صناعة الأغذية لا تسمح بتلوث منتجاتها بأكسيد المعدن و لتجنب هذا التلوث الناتج عن التآكل فإنه يتم تصنيع الأوعية و الخطوط من الصلب الذى لا يصدأ .
4- الفقد أو الخسارة العامة : التآكل يمكن أن يؤدى إلى حدوث خطورة على أرواح العاملين بالوحدة أو المصنع و هذه خسارة غير محسوبة فى التصميم و لكن يجب أن تؤخذ فى الاعتبار .
و بعض التعريفات الهامة التى تساعد على معرفة ما هو التآكل و أسباب حدوثه و طرق مقاومتها يمكن ان نوجزها فيما يلى :
1-	التآكل :- هو رد فعل كهروكيميائى للمعادن المحاطة بمواد كيميائية من التربة أو ماء و هذه تشكل خلايا توصيل تولد الكهرباء نتيجة فرق الجهد الطبيعى بين المعادن و الذى ينتج عنه ذوبان المعدن الأكثر نشاطاً .
2-	الآنود ( المصعد - القطب الموجب ) :- معدن له مستوى أعلى من الطاقة ( القيمة المطلقة لفرق الجهد ) أو ( فرق جهد قطبى Vأقل مع وضع الاشارة فى الاعتبار طبقاً لترتيبه فى السلسلة الكهروكيميائية ) و ينساب منه التيار خلال التربة و هو الجسم الذى يحدث له التآكل .
3-	الكاثود ( المهبط - القطب السالب ) :- معدن له مستوى أقل من الطاقة ( القيمة المطلقة لفرق الجهد ) أو ( فرق جهد قطبى V أعلى مع وضع الاشارة فى الاعتبار طبقاً لترتيبه فى السلسلة الكهروكيميائية ) و ينساب منه التيار خلال سلك التوصيل و هو الجسم الذى يتم حمايته من التآكل .
4-	الأيون :- هو ذرة أو مجموعة ذرات تحمل شحنة كهربية موجبة أو سالبة فاذا كانت أيونات موجبة يقال انها عناصر موجبة التكهرب و اذا كانت ايونات سالبة يقال انها سالبة التكهرب .
5-	الأيون الموجب :- يتكون بفقد الكترونات من الذرات التى لها أنصاف أقطار كبيرة و تحتوى طبقاتها الخارجية على عدد قليل من الإلكترونات .
6-	الأيون السالب :- يتكون باكتساب الذرة للالكترونات .
7-	الوسط الالكتروليتى :- هو الذى يسمح بمرور التيار خلاله من المصعد إلى المهبط ( من الآنود إلى الكاثود ) و يكون تربة أو ماء .
8-	الوصلة العازلة :- هى وصلة أو رباط من مادة عازلة كهربائياً بين جزئين من الخط كى تمكننا من منع استمرار التوصيل الكهربى بينهما .
9-	الموصل : هو جزء معدنى أو كربونى ينساب فيه التيار الكهربى بواسطة حركة الالكترونات من الكاثود إلى الأنود و هناك نوعان من الموصلات هما : الموصل الالكترونى و هو المعدنى ، و الموصل الأيونى و هو المحلول .
10-	الخلية :- هى دائرة كهربية كاملة تتضمن الكاثود و الأنود و موضوعين فى وسط موصل و متصلين بموصل معدنى .
11-	قطب كبريتات النحاس :- هو قطب يتكون من قضيب من النحاس موضوع فى محلول مشبع من كبريتات النحاس و متصل بسلك لتوصيله بجهاز القياس و هو الأساس فى قياس فرق الجهد للمعادن بالإضافة إلى بعض الأقطاب الأخرى التى تستخدم فى ماء البحر و المعامل . 
12-	الاستقطاب :- هو التغير الذى يحدث فى جهد القطب نتيجة لانسياب التيار ( الحيود عن حالة الاتزان ) .
13-	السلسلة الكهروكيميائية :- هى ترتيب المعادن المختلفة طبقاً للجهد الكهربائى الطبيعى لها من الأكبر للأصغر أو هى ترتيب المعادن طبقاً " لمدى مقاومتها للتآكل فى ظروف معينة و كل معدن فى هذه السلسلة يكون مصعد ( ANODE ) للمعادن السابقة له فى السلسلة كالتالى :
السلسلة الكهروكيميائية
العنصر	جهد القطب القياسى	رمز العنصر	Name
الليثيوم	-3.01	Li	
البوتاسيوم	-2.92	K	
الكالسيوم	-2.84	Ca	
الصوديوم	-2.71	Na	
ماغنسيوم	-2.38	Mg	MAGNESIUM
ألومنيوم	-1.66	Al	ALUMINUM
زنك - خارصين	-0.76	Zn	ZINC
كروم	-0.71	Cr	CHROMIUM
حديد	-0.44	Fe	IRON
كادميوم	-0.4	Cd	CADMMIUM
نيكل	-0.23	Ni	NICKEL
قصدير	-0.14	Sn	TIN
رصاص	-0.13	Pb	LEAD
هيدروجين	صفر	H	HYDROGEN
نحاس	+0.34	Cu	CUPPER
فضة	+0.8	Ag	SILVER
بلاديوم	+0.83	Pd	PLLADIUM
زئبق	+0.85	Hg	MERCURY
بلاتين	+1.2	Pt	PLATINUM
ذهب	+1.42	Au	GOLD


----------



## جيهان كمال (15 أغسطس 2006)

ميكانيكية التآكل
أولاً : شروط التآكل : لكى يحدث التآكل فهناك شروط يجب توافرها لتكوين خلية التآكل هذه الشروط هى :
1-	لابد من وجود قطبى التفاعل ( الآنود - الكاثود ) .
2-	لابد من وجود فرق جهد كهربى بين الكاثود و الآنود لا يقل عن 50 مللى فولت ( هذا الفرق يتولد نتيجة لعدة أسباب مثل اختلاف التركيزات أو اختلاف المواد أو اختلاف نسب الأكسوجين … الخ ) .
3-	لابد من وجود اتصال معدنى أو مادى بين الآنود و الكاثود يساعد على مرور التيار الكهربى من خلاله .
4-	لابد من وجود وسط ينغمس به كلاً من الآنود و الكاثود و يجب أن تتوفر فى هذا الوسط الموصلية الكهربية .
فى حالة توافر تلك الشروط مجتمعة تتكون خلية التآكل و يبدأ المعدن فى التآكل و بذلك تبنى نظريات منع التآكل على إحداث خلل فى أحد الشروط السابقة بغرض منع حدوث التآكل كلية .

ثانياً : حدوث التآكل :
عند غمس قضيبين من الماغنسيوم و الصلب فى وسط موصل للكهرباء ELECTROLYTE و عند توصيل القضيبين خارجياً بسلك يصبح قضيب الماغنسيوم آنود ANODE بينما قضيب الصلب يصبح كاثود CATHODE .
حيث ينساب إلكترون e- سالب الشحنة خلال سلك التوصيل من قضيب الماغنسيوم إلى قضيب الصلب و للاحتفاظ بحالة التوازن ينساب أيون موجب الشحنةMg+ فى الوسط الإلكتروليتى من قضيب الماغنسيوم متجه إلى قضيب الصلب و هكذا يحدث تآكل فى قضيب الماغنسيوم و لا يحدث تآكل فى قضيب الصلب .
العوامل المؤثرة فى اختلاف جهد المعدن :
عوامل تخص المعدن وهى :
1-	طبيعة المعدن ( موقعه فى السلسلة الكهروكيميائية ) .
2-	تشطيب السطح .
3-	درجة حرارة المعدن .
عوامل ترجع إلى المحلول و هى :
1-	درجة تركيز المحلول .
2-	درجة حرارة المحلول .
3-	اختلاف التهوية .
المواد المسببة للتآكل
1-	مواد أكالة بالزيت الخام .
2-	مواد أكالة تنتج أثناء عملية التصنيع أو مستخدمة أثناءه .



1- التآكل العام GENERAL CORROSION 
و هو ما يطلق عليه التآكل المنتظم و معدل التآكل ثابت على الأسطح الداخلية و الخارجية للمعدات بأنواعها سواء كانت خطوط أو أوعية ضغط أو مواسير أو غيرها .
و يقاس معدل التآكل المأخوذ بدلالة نقصان السمك بالمعدن عن السمك الأصلى للمعدن .
و بمعرفة ساعات التشغيل يمكن قياس معدل التآكل كل فترة زمنية معينة و معايرتها بمعدل التآكل السنوى يمكن معرفة الحالة العامة للمعدة .
و يحسب معدل التآكل فى هذه الحالة بالمعادلة الآتية :
معدل التآكل = ( السمك الأصلى - السمك الحالى ) × 7900 مم / سنة
فرق عدد ساعات التشغيل بين القياسين
مثال : المطلوب تحديد معدل التآكل لماسورة كان بيانها كالتالى :
•	السمك السابق 9 مم - عدد ساعات التشغيل عنده = 72600 ساعة
•	السمك الحالى 5 مم - عدد ساعات التشغيل = 96600 ساعة
معدل التآكل = ( 9 - 5 ) × 7900 = 4 × 7900 = 316 = 1.317 مم / سنة
96600 - 72600 24000 240
و هناك بعض المعدلات حول معدل التآكل القياسى لمواسير الخطوط :
1-	إذا كان معدل التآكل أقل من 0.05 مم / سنة كانت مقاومة المعدن للتآكل ممتازة .
2-	إذا كان معدل التآكل يتراوح بين 0.05 مم / سنة و 0.5 مم / سنة كانت مقاومة المعدن للتآكل جيدة .
3-	إذا كان معدل التآكل يتراوح بين 0.5 مم / سنة و 1.5 مم / سنة كانت مقاومة المعدن للتآكل ضعيفة .
العمر المتبقى للمواسير و كيفية حسابه :
هو عدد ساعات التشغيل اللازم قبل الوصول بالسمك الحالى إلى أقل سمك مسموح به للماسورة .
العمر المتبقى للماسورة = أقل سمك للماسورة - أقل سمك مسموح به = سنة
معدل التآكل
مثال : ماسورة سمكها الحالى 5 مم و أقل سمك مسموح به 4 مم و معدل تآكلها السنوى 1.31 مم / سنة - مطلوب حساب العمر المتبقى لها .
العمر المتبقى للماسورة = 5 - 4 = 1 = 0.76 سنة
- التآكل الجلفانى GALVANIC CORROSION
يحدث هذا النوع من التآكل عند تلامس أو اتصال معدنين مختلفين فى الجهد الكهربى أى يشكل أحد المعدنين منطقة آنود و الآخر منطقة كاثود و يمكن معرفة ذلك بدراسة السلسلة الكهروكيميائية ( GALVANIC SERIES ) حيث يبين الجدول أن القطب الذى يكون موجب يكون كاثود و الآخر السالب آنود .
3- التآكل بين الفجـوات CREVICE CORROSION
يحدث هذا النوع من التآكل فى الفجوات الصغيرة الموجودة بين معدنين مثل فجوات المسامير المقلوظة و خلافه و التى يكون تركيز الأكسجين فى تلك الفجوات محدود ( آنود ) بينما السطح الخارجى يكون ( كاثود ) به تركيز عالى من الأكسوجين مما يؤدى لحدوث تآكل لتلك الفجوات ( الآنود ) .
4- التآكل بالـنـقـر PITTING CORROSION
التآكل بالنقر هو عبارة عن هجوم موضعى سريع ينشأ عن تكوين تجويف داخل المعدن الغير معرض للتآكل مما يؤدى إلى وصول التخانة فى بعض المناطق إلى الصفر و يؤدى لحدوث الثقوب العديدة نتيجة تعرض المعدن لأوساط أكالة شديدة و يحدث هذا النوع دائماً فى أنواع عديدة من ( STAINLESS STEEL ) .
يحدث التآكل بالنقر عادة فى المعادن التى تظهر فيها ظاهرة الخمول أو التى تغطى بطبقة من الأكسيد حيث يحدث بها خدش ينتج عنه مساحة آنودية صغيرة و تكون المساحة الكاثودية كبيرة و يكون تيار التآكل عالى يؤدى لتآكل السطح .
5-التآكل الاختيـارى SELECTIVE CORROSION
يحدث هذا النوع من التآكل فقط بالنسبة للسبائك التى تتكون من معدنين أو أكثر و يبدأ التآكل بسبب اختلاف موضعى فى التركيب و نتيجة لذلك يبقى المعدن الأكثر كاثودية بينما يتآكل المعدن الأكثر نودية .
و مقاومة السبيكة تعتمد على تركيبها و تزداد المقاومة للتآكل بزيادة تركيز المعدن الأكثر كاثودية فى السبيكة .
6- التآكل المصاحب بعامل ميكانيكى EROSION CORROSION
و يحدث نتيجة قوى القص و الاحتكاك بين السائل و المعدن و يرجع هذا النوع من التآكل إلى التآكل الناتج عن تأثير الفعل الميكانيكى للسائل على المعدن .
7- التآكل تحت سطح الماء UNDER WATER CORROSION ( WATER LINE ATTACK )
يحدث هذا النوع من التآكل تحت مستوى الماء مباشرة و ذلك للمعادن المغموسة فى الماء أو التربة و هذا ناتج عن اختلاف تركيز الأكسوجين على السطح منه لداخل الماء ( حيث المناطق المغمورة بالماء تعتبر آنود بالنسبة للمناطق ذات التركيز العالى من الأكسوجين ) و يحدث التآكل فى المناطق المغمورة ( الآنود ) .
8- التآكل الناتج عن الـرواسـب DEPOSIT CORROSION
يحدث هذا النوع من التآكل نتيجة وجود رواسب على أجزاء المعدن و التى تحجب جزء من المعدن عن الأكسوجين مما يؤدى إلى تكوين خلية التركيز بالأكسوجين و يحدث التآكل فى الأماكن التى يوجد عليها الرواسب ( ذات التركيز الأكسوجينى المنخفض ) .
9- التآكل بين حدود الحبيبات INTER CRYSTALLINE CORROSION
يحدث هذا النوع من التآكل للصلب الأستينى 18/8 المحتوى على نسبة كربون بين ( 0.08 - 0.1 % فى درجات الحرارة ما بين 400 - 800O م أو إذا برد تبريداً بطيئاً فى نفس المدى من درجات الحرارة ) .
و من الأوساط الأكالة المسببة لهذا النوع من التآكل ( محاليل الأحماض - محاليل الكلوريدات المتعادلة مثل ماء البحر ) .
كما أن طريقة اللحام لها تأثير أيضاً خصوصاً القوس الكهربائى ( حرارة عالية - تبريد بطئ ) مما يجعل الصلب حساس لهذا النوع من التآكل .
و حساسية الصلب ترجع إلى تكوين كربيدات من الكروم ( CR23 C6 ) و تترسب على حدود الحبيبات و بالتالى نجد أن المناطق المجاورة لحدود الحبيبات يسحب منها الكروم و لذلك نجد أن هناك تركيز عالى من الكروم موجود داخل الحبيبة و على حدود الحبيبات بينما المناطق المجاورة لحدود الحبيبات بها تركيز منخفض من الكروم و بالتالى جهدها أكثر نشاطاً - أى تعمل كآنود بينما الحبيبة نفسها - حدود الحبيبات - تعمل ككاثود .
العلاج : 
1-	إزالة الكربيدات بواسطة المعالجة الحرارية .
2-	إضافة مواد مثبتة مثل التيتانيوم و الفانديوم .
3-	تقليل نسبة الكربون T3316L .
1.31 1.31


----------



## جيهان كمال (15 أغسطس 2006)

-التآكل التشرخى الإجهادى Stress Corrosion 
التشرخ الإجهادى التآكلى يطلق على التأثير المشترك بين اجهادات الشد و الوسط الأكال على المعدن و هى اجهادات يمكن أن تكون مطبقة على المعدن أو اجهادات متخلفة داخل المعدن ( Residual Stress ) و التى تنشأ نتيجة ظروف عديدة منها التصميم الغير جيد - التشغيل على البارد - عمليات اللحام .
و يتشابه هذا النوع من التآكل مع التآكل بالنقر فى حدوثه للسبائك القابلة للخمول من ناحية التأثير الأولى للوسط الأكال الذى غالباً ما يكون تأثير أيونات الكلوريدات على طبق الأكسيد الخاملة مما يؤدى إلى تكوين شرخ فى هذه الطبقة ثم حدوث الخطوة الثانية و هى التآكل بالنقر أو التشرخ الإجهادى التآكلى حسب مقدار الإجهادات الموجود وكذلك جهد التآكل .
ظروف تكوين خلية التآكل فى المواسير المدفونة
يتم دفن خطوط الصلب على أعماق قد تصل إلى 2 متر حيث يرتفع مستوى المياه الجوفية ليصبح الردم وسط " الكتروليتى " جيد التوصيل للكهربية و تتكون خلية التآكل عند تعرض خط الصلب إلى الظروف التالية :-
1-	تنوع مواد مكونات خط الصلب :
•	عند اتصال خط الصلب بمعدن يسبقه فى السلسلة الكهروكيميائية ( نحاس ) فإن خط الصلب يصبح آنود بينما وصلة النحاس تصبح كاثود .
طرق الحماية من التآكل
1-	اختيار التصميم المناسب :
•	البساطة فى التصميم .
•	تجنب تكوين الخلايا الجلفانية .
•	تجنب الرطوبة .
2-	تعديل نوعية المعدن :
1-	إزالة العناصر المضادة المسببة للتآكل .
2-	إضافة العناصر المحسنة لمقاومة التآكل .
3-	إتمام أعمال المعالجة لإزالة الاجهادات المتوافرة التى نتجت عن أعمال اللحام .
3-	تعديل و تغيير وسط التآكل :
•	إزالة الأملاح عن طريق أعمال التأين .
•	إزالة الأحماض بإضافة الجير و المواد القلوية .
•	تقليل نسبة تواجد الأكسجين بإضافة موانع التآكل ( كلوريد الصوديوم و الأمونيا و موانع التآكل و المواد الكيماوية المقاومة لعملية التآكل ) .
4-	التغطية :
هى وسيلة الغرض منها تكوين غشاء متصل من مادة عازلة للكهرباء على سطح المعدن المراد حمايته عن الوسط الالكتروليتى الملامس له و المحيط به و كذلك اعتراض الدائرة ( الآنودية – الكاثودية ) عن طريق ذلك الغشاء ذو المقاومة الكهربية العالية و بالتالى يضمحل بل و يكاد يتلاشى تيار التآكل .
و من المعلوم أن أساليب التغطية الجيدة و المناسبة و التى تكون كفاءتها أكثر من 99% من سطح المنشأ المعدنى تحمى هذا المنشأ تماماً من التآكل إلى جانب هذا إذا طبق نظام للحماية الكاثودية للمنشآت بالتغطية فإنه يكون نظام بسيط نسبياً حيث تكون المساحات المكشوفة أو الضعيفة التغطية هى فقط المراد حمايتها بواسطة أساليب الحماية الكاثودية .
و نقص المعرفة يؤدى إلى عمل تغطية ضعيفة بسبب عدم معرفة نوع التغطية المناسبة و عدم الاهتمام بتجهيز السطح و معاملة مادة التغطية بإهمال بعد إتمام عملية التغطية و أثناء الردم بالإضافة إلى اهمال عملية الفحص النهائى بعد انتهاء عملية التغطية و يجب التأكد من الخصائص التالية لمادة التغطية :-
•	سهل التطبيق على الخط ( التطبيع على الخط ) .
•	جيد التلاصق .
•	مقاوم للصدم .
•	مرن .
•	يقاوم إجهاد التربة .
•	له مقاومة ضد الماء .
•	له مقاومة كهربية عالية .
•	متزن فى الخواص الطبيعية و الكيميائية .
•	مقاوم للبكتريا .
•	له مقاومة للكائنات البحرية ( عند استعماله فى المنشآت البحرية ) .
طرق حماية المعادن بالتغطية :-
أولاً : التغطية بالتغليف :
يمكن تقسيم أنواع التغليف للمواسير المدفونة كما يلى :-
•	البيتومين .
•	شرائط البلاستيك .
•	البولى ايثلين ( عالى – منخفض ) الكثافة .
•	شرائط قطران الفحم .
ثانياً : التغطية بالدهانات :
•	الأغطية العضوية Oraganic Coating ( الورنيشات – اللاكيهات – البويات المانعة للتآكل ) .
•	زجاج السيراميك ( الأغطية الغير معدنية الغير عضوية Non Metalic – Non Organic ) .
طرق التغطية بالدهانات :-
•	باستخدام الفرشاة للطلاء .
•	باستخدام الرش بالمسدس .
•	باستخدام الغمر فى المحاليل الكيميائية المراد طلاء المعدن بها . 
ثالثاًً : التغليف المعدنى ( الجلفنةmetalic Coating ) :
وهى طريقة معروفة و أثبتت جدارتها للتغطية و الوقاية الخارجية للسطوح فى حالات الرطوبة العالية و فى الوقاية من العوامل الجوية و فى الإنشاءات البحرية و هى عديمة الجدوى فى الحماية الداخلية و تتم الجلفنة بالغمر فى مصهور فلز الزنك و الجلفنة تعتمد فى المقام الأول على أن الزنك يحتل مكاناً متقدماً فى ترتيب الفلزات بالنسبة لجهد القطب القياسى و يلاحظ وجود مسام مجهرية فى بعض الحالات تسبب خلق خلايا مجهرية بين المعدن .
المعالجة الابتدائية لأسطح المعادن قبل عملية التغطية ( التغليف أو الدهانات )
و قبل إجراء عملية التغليف يجب تجهيز السطح جيدا عن طريق تنظيفه و تلميعه بالطرق اليدوية باستخدام فرشة أو صنفرة أو بالطريقة الميكانيكية وهى الطريقة الأكثر انتشاراً فى تنظيف سطح الماسورة باستخدام كرات صغيرة من الصلب قطر ( 1 مم ) أو رمل ناعم باندفاع كبير عن طريق ضغط الهواء ثم يتم تنظيفها من الأتربة أو الشحومات باستخدام المذيبات الكيميائية كالزيلين كما يتم تنظيف السطح كيميائياً بالتخليل عن طريق غمس الألواح فى أحواض بها حامض و تستخدم للألواح المستمرة و يمكن التنظيف أيضاً الكتروكيميائياً بجعل اللوح المراد تنظيفه آنود داخل دائرة كهربائية كاملة .
مراحل معالجة أسطح المعادن :-
تتم معالجة أسطح المعادن على عدة مراحل :-
المرحلة الأولى :-
إزالة المواد العضوية مثل ( الزيوت و الشحوم ) حيث يجب أن يتم قبل التغطية و قبل التنظيف الهوائى و قبل التخمير الكيميائى فى الأحماض حيث يتم أزالة الزيوت المعدنية و الشحوم بالمذيبات العضوية و ازالة الدهون و الزيوت الدهنية و الشمع و الصابون بالمحاليل القلوية .
و يتم ازالة الشحم بواسطة :-
•	المواد العضوية مثل الكحول الأبيض و ثلاثى كلورو ايثلين .
•	المواد القلوية مثل الفوسفات القلوية و السيليكات القلوية .
•	التنظيف باستخدام الكحول الأبيض + مواد صابونية أوليات البوتاسيوم .
•	الإزالة بالبخار ربما تستعمل مع التنظيف بعد الازالة بالاستحلاب أو بعد إزالة الدهان بالقلويات .
المرحلة الثانية :-
إزالة الطبقات الرقيقة و الصدأ مثل :-
•	طبقة رقيقة من القشور .
•	طبقة رقيقة من الصدأ .
•	منتجات التآكل .
و هذه المرحلة الثانية تؤدى إلى الحصول على سطح مناسب لعملية التغطية و تتضمن تغيير صلادة المعدن و لهذا يزال جزء صغير أو كبير من سطح المعدن و تتم بواسطة :-


----------



## جيهان كمال (15 أغسطس 2006)

الطرق الميكانيكية :
•	استخدام الصنفرة بالفرشاة السلك و التجليخ و الكشط .
•	استخدام ضغط الهواء و الرمل فى ماكينة الرمالة .
•	استخدام الطرد المركزى باستخدام نصل سكينة فى حركة دائرية .
•	بواسطة الصقل ( التلميع ) بواسطة صنفرة ناعمة .
الحرارة :
باستخدام لهب الأوكسى استيلين و هذا الطريقة مناسبة للمنشآت الكبيرة و لإزالة القشور الرقيقة و الصدأ .
بواسطة أفران الحث الحرارى و هى مناسبة لقضبان الحديد و الأنابيب .
الطرق الكيميائية :
و هى غمر المعدن المراد تنظيفه فى محاليل مائية مثل حمض الكبريتيك و حمض الهيدروليك و هى تستخدم لإزالة الصدأو الطبقات الرقيقة المتآكلة فى المعدن .
المرحلة الثالثة :-
تجهيز و تنظيف الأسطح و تتم باستخدام الرمالة حتى يصل لدرجة نظافة ناعمة تسمى sa21/2 .
اختبار التغليف :
يتم إجراء الاختبارات التالية لتحديد صلاحية التغليف :
1-	سمك التغليف و يتم قياس سمك التغليف باستخدام الميكروميتر فى حالات التغليف السميكة كما يتم قياسه بالوزن فى الأجزاء الصغيرة حيث يوزن السطح قبل و بعد التكسية .
2-	قوة التلاصق و يتم اختبار قوة التلاصق بشد التغليف من على سطح المعدن و يسمى بالاختبار الاتلافى أو اختبار سقوط كرة من ارتفاع على سطح المعدن .
3-	النفاذية يتم اختبار النفاذية باستخدام جهاز اختبار الفجوات ( HOLIDAY DETECTOR ) و من الخطأ الاعتماد كلية على هذا الجهاز لأنه لا يمكنه اكتشاف كل أنواع التلف الموجودة فى العازل مثل هل الطبقة الأولى من العازل بتخانة أم لا و هل هى موجودة أم لا أو ما إذا كان هناك بعض الأتربة بين لفات العازل و الذى يمكن أن يكشف عنه هذا الجهاز هو تخانة العازل و خلوه من الثقوب و الفقاعات و المواد الموصلة الغريبة و إذا كان العازل يلف فى الموقع فانه يجب أن يختبر مرتين .
•	المرة الأولى : و لا يلزم أن تكون على كل الماسورة بل فقط فى المناطق التى يحتمل وجود تلف فيها لتغير درجات الحرارة أو الشد اللازم للف نتيجة طريقة النقل .
•	الاختبار الثانى : قبل تنزيل المواسير داخل النفق و يجب أن يكون التغليف دقيقاً و معنى ذلك أنه يجب الكشف على المواسير بدقة خطوة خطوة و إصلاح ما قد يكون تالفاً و هذا يعطى كفاءة للحماية و جعل المواسير تعيش طويلاً .
4-	مقاومته للتآكل .
5-	اختبارات خاصة .
7- الإنذار المبكر للتآكل :
•	دراسة الحالة الفيزيائية : دراسة المعدن و مقاومته للتآكل .
•	دراسة الحالة الكيميائية للوسط الأكال .
أهم أجهزة الإنذار المبكر للتآكل :
( PROBES , COUPON HOLLOW PLUG , SOLID PLUG , HOLDERS , RETRIVER , COROSEMETER ) .
8- تغيير جهد الوسط الأكال :
تعتمد نظرية عمل نظام الحماية الكاثودية على منع سريان تيار التآكل من الجسم المراد حمايته ( خط الصلب ) فإذا تم عكس الفولت فان التيار ينساب من التربة إلى سطح الجسم و بذلك يتوقف التآكل .
و حيث أن أيونات الصلب أو الحديد Fe++ تنتقل إلى الوسط الالكتروليتى المحيط بالمنشأ سواء كان تربة أو ماء إذا ما توافر فرق جهد كافى بين ذلك الجسم و الوسط و نتيجة لذلك ينساب الأيون الموجب Fe++ من الجسم إلى التربة .
فإنه إذا انتقل تيار كهربى مستمر من الوسط الالكتروليتى إلى سطح المنشأ ( فى عكس اتجاه تيار التآكل ) فإن سطح المنشأ يصبح كاثود و لا يتآكل .
و هذا يتحقق بطريقتين :
•	استخدام الآوانيد المستهلكة SACRIFICIAL ANODES .
•	التيار المسلط IMPRESSED CURRENT .
و لكل طريقة مجال تطبيق معين و تعتمد المفاضلة بينها على عوامل فنية و اقتصادية و مع ذلك يمكن الجمع بين النظامين فى مشروع واحد .


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## 1humam (12 يناير 2007)

الرد السابق كافي كبداية
مشكورة مساعيكم
وفقكم الله


----------



## meriem chettah (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد درس مفصل حول تحظير السطوح للطلاء بازالة الزيوت كيميائيا و كهربائيا و الشرح بالمعادلات ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## meriem chettah (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة


----------



## meriem chettah (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد درس حول تغطية السطوح بالكروم (le chromage) و انواع الكروم بالشرح ارجوكم الرد بسرعة


----------



## meriem chettah (5 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اريد درس حول تغطية السطوح بالكروم (le chromage) و انواع الكروم بالشرح ارجوكم الرد بسرعة*​


----------

